# Took in a stray



## monsters mom (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's going to be permanent or not. My husband saw her running around in our garage this morning and assumed she was just a neighborhood dog because she had a collar on. When he came home late tonight she was curled up hiding in a corner. I went down and lured her out with some chicken. She's very small and timid. She appears to be a chihuahua mix and is very old. She also stunk to high heaven because she had made a bed for herself on some old moldy disgusting carpet we threw down there ages ago. She's really bony but her chest is huge, it looks distorted on her bony body. She let me bathe her(she still stinks) and eaten plenty. She's not drinking but it's been raining all day so I'm sure she had plenty to drink from puddles. She keeps sniffing around to poop but can't so I'm assuming she's constipated. I imagine a steady diet of garbage doesn't do much to make you regular. She's tucked away in our other dogs kennel with some food and fresh water. 
Tomorrow I'm taking her to the vet to see if she has a chip and owners looking for her somewhere. If not my husband is going to have a co worker make up some "found" signs in Japanese(I live in Japan). I'm not sure what to do if nobody claims her. She's so sweet but so old I'm afraid nobody would want her. I'd love to keep her but my husband is already giving me THAT look. 
Do you have any tips for making her more comfortable until I get her to the vet tomorrow?

Also advise on getting rid of her awful stench would be very welcome. A bath took the edge off but it's still very overwhelming.


----------

